# Outdoor observation enclosure



## brushwoodnursery (Feb 10, 2012)

hilreal said:


> We are building an out door enclosure for guests at a public garden to view bee hives. Trying to decide on a material for one of the walls that will allow visibility and also not allow bees to penetrate. Would 1.4 inch hw cloth work. Plexiglass seems a little expensive. Other ideas?


1/8 hardware cloth.


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

How would that be set up on the "people" side of the hardware cloth?

Bees from that hive and especially from another hive can find their way to the "people" side.


----------



## brushwoodnursery (Feb 10, 2012)

They could but I think even a 6ft high screen would offer plenty of protection. They'll naturally fly over it and away for foraging. You wouldn't want to keep a hot hive anywhere public anyway.


----------



## mark_1568 (10 mo ago)

Your best and only choice is 1/4", laminated safety glass with 5/16" bee space. That discourages Buzz comb better than Plexiglas, or any plastic, still you'll need to clean it now and then, You can't really see through #8 hardware cloth. I think the safety glass is required for public viewing. The biggest problem with outdoor observation hives is separating viewers from Bees attracted to viewing area.
Mark
Bonterra Bees


----------



## brushwoodnursery (Feb 10, 2012)

mark_1568 said:


> Your best and only choice is 1/4", laminated safety glass with 5/16" bee space. That discourages Buzz comb better than Plexiglas, or any plastic, still you'll need to clean it now and then, You can't really see through #8 hardware cloth. I think the safety glass is required for public viewing. The biggest problem with outdoor observation hives is separating viewers from Bees attracted to viewing area.
> Mark
> Bonterra Bees


I think they mean a human enclosure with a large viewing wall.


----------



## mark_1568 (10 mo ago)

brushwoodnursery said:


> I think they mean a human enclosure with a large viewing wall.


Still, Safety glass is best. Do you mean Humans inside the hive?


----------



## brushwoodnursery (Feb 10, 2012)

mark_1568 said:


> Still, Safety glass is best. Do you mean Humans inside the hive?


Agreed on the glass. Hopefully, they will answer at some point but I think they mean something like regular Langstroth hives with an area where people could get close and maybe watch a beekeeper without concerns over being bothered by the bees. Personally, I'd invest in a few veils and just make sure to not have any hot hives there. Maybe it's supposed to be unattended.
By the way, I make a lot of observation hives and I still refer back to the pdf plans I bought from you years ago. Thanks for the great resource!


----------

